# Anyone use Fabness for canvas prints? Any good?



## Theantiquetiger (Aug 18, 2013)

I got a couple Livingsocial deals for online printing from Fabness.  A 20x30 (normally $200) was only $39 and a 12x18 (normally $90) for $12.  


Anyone use it? How is the print quality?

They even show a simulation (granted this is a 60x40)


----------



## KmH (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't see that they provide any information about the type(s) or grade of canvas they use.

On that basis alone I would not use them.

I saw some other information in their Photo Resolution Guide section that would also make me pass on using their service.

Canvas has a heavy texture that substantially reduces the need for sharpness and image quality.


----------



## ElizabethinLA (Oct 12, 2013)

I have to agree with Keith on this one. Probably not a good idea, but it is pretty cheap.


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 13, 2013)

The canvas is very heavy and textured for sure.  I ordered one last year.  I actually liked it quite a bit.  Wood frame and the canvas seems very durable.  I guess it depends what you want printed, but it is a slightly "artsy" look


----------

